# Sharing Reliance Netconnect on a LAN n/w



## cooldude (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys i want to share my internet provided by reliance netconnect on the LAN to multiple PCs for a workshop in our collage, we will be using a switch to create a LAN among 6 laptops mostly working on windows 7.
i tried internet sharing the reliance nettconnect but nothing moves at all.
i tried every thing i could with a hub,router but nothing seems to work!!!
plz help!!
any alternate method of sharing the netconnect might also help!!
plz ASAP!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Goten (Mar 16, 2011)

Try sharing the internet connection on the computer on wich netconnect is connected.

Use ip address 192.168.0.1.....255.255.255.255.

On other computer set ip to automatic config.

that will do....if u do not know how to do this...reply again to my post.

Peace~~~!


----------



## cooldude (Mar 16, 2011)

i will try it and reply asap!!
bt do give any other soln if u have
coz we cant afford a goof up on the day of event!!


----------



## Goten (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok....It will work coz i configured such a thing 5years back...So i know hat i m telling you.

Peace~~~!


----------



## cooldude (Mar 19, 2011)

man this is not helping!!
and i am between an event!!
plz help!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2011)

Use ccproxy for sharing.


----------

